
Who Would Buy a Refurbished $660 Rotary Telephone? - smacktoward
https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/07/oldphoneworks-com-refurbished-rotary-telephone-who-would-buy-it.html
======
ryanmercer
People that frequent Etsy.

Ok. Me. Ok? Me. I still want a late 80's early 90's payphone.

